# Fog light programming



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Went to the dealership this morning to get my complimentary service and was gonna get the BCM flashed since I was coming anyway since I cut a deal with the dealership to charge me half to program it. Anyway, they told me that they cannot flash the BCM without the fog lights being installed and it seems very much like a bold faced lie. It's just a computer. It should be able to be programmed ahead of time to be able to accept them whenever I install them. Like every there model year other than the 2013. Idk. Just more frustration with the dealership. I wanted to get it taken care of on my day off. But I may be wrong on this. I'm not sure. It just didn't seem right to me when the service guy told me that


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No, not a lie,

The BCM must see the fog lamp circuit and related head lamp switch plugged in to recognize its presence.

Rob


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Robby said:


> No, not a lie,
> 
> The BCM must see the fog lamp circuit and related head lamp switch plugged in to recognize its presence.
> 
> Rob


Okay. Now I'm just curious. Then how are the newer and older models other than 2013 able to accept them at will without reprogramming after installation?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The bcm programming occurs essentially at the end of the assembly line......if fog lamps are on it they are enabled.

On the earlier bcms, there was no enable function to turn on.....they were all enabled.
As far as why the change......I can't even speculate.......most manufacturers that have a aftersale accessory such as fog lamps or autostart kits require a reprogram after the accessory is installed......I was surprised that the earlier Cruze aftersale fog lamps did not require enabling.

Rob


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Just wire them to a switch and call it good, no programming required.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

FWIW, I paid $35 to get my car flashed for fogs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this like plug n' play and play and play? Yes the device has to be installed before your computer can find it. The stock head lamp switch is exactly like the fog lamp switch, except the contact pad and icon are missing. So when programming for fogs, do you have to hold that push button in? If not, it is exactly the same as the stock head lamp switch.

But if the fog lamp switch must be in, would only take two seconds to plug it in. To the best of my knowledge, no current sensing on the fog lamps just a relay contact for the output. But didn't try to remove one lamp to learn if some warning light would come on.

Guess if I had to do it again, would have just purchased the lamp for around 60 bucks and used a voltage sensing relay off the dims. As it is, always hitting the fog lamp switch when the head lamps come on, because this darn car doesn't have any side view the way it came from the factory. Can save hitting a pedestrian. 

Then why just the dims? Can't think of a single logic reason why they can't stay on with the brights. Side view is even a lot worse with the brights. And deers don't look both ways before running across the road.

When I trade my Cruze off that I plan on doing, and if the new one is this way, will say goodbye to Chevy. Screw you for way overcharging for something this car badly needs. And screw your dealer installed options.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> Is this like plug n' play and play and play? Yes the device has to be installed before your computer can find it. The stock head lamp switch is exactly like the fog lamp switch, except the contact pad and icon are missing. So when programming for fogs, do you have to hold that push button in? If not, it is exactly the same as the stock head lamp switch.
> 
> But if the fog lamp switch must be in, would only take two seconds to plug it in. To the best of my knowledge, no current sensing on the fog lamps just a relay contact for the output. But didn't try to remove one lamp to learn if some warning light would come on.
> 
> ...


Because you brought it up.......Federal Headlamp Standards 571.107
Section 5.5.9 states in summation, fog lamps can only be energized when in low beam position.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Robby said:


> Because you brought it up.......Federal Headlamp Standards 571.107
> Section 5.5.9 states in summation, fog lamps can only be energized when in low beam position.
> 
> Rob


Quite aware its the law, but just too stupid to realize the logic behind it. Being a conscientious driver and quite aware if I do not dim my brights, may be the cause of an accident. So I dim my lights and the fog lamps come back on again, if this makes any sense.

If not an oncoming vehicle in sight and on a dark Wisconsin road, hit my brights, and not a soul anywhere to see if my fog lamps are on. But instead they go off hindering my side vision in case a deer shoot out in front.

Yes, its the law, but does it make any sense?


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I totally agree...I wish I could program my fogs to stay on with the brights...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a question of agreeing or not, its the law! In like manner, if you own a Corvette with no rear seat, okay to put in a baby car seat in the front. But the law is vague if you have three baby seats with a rear seat and only room for two seat back there. Even more vague if driving a pre-safety belt vehicle, law says you don't have to add them if the car didn't come with them. But if driving such a vehicle, no mention of baby car seats. How would you attached them without safety belts?

Apparently this no fog lamps with brights has been in effect for a long time. 88 Supra has a relay with normally closed contacts in series with the fog lamps. When you switch on the brights, this relay energizes to kill the fogs. Another relay to have problems with, but its the law.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you know you need the programming? 

My 2014 didn't come with fogs, but once I installed the switch, the circuit on the fuseboard went live with a button push. Its easy enough to test. You just need the switch.

Straighten a small paper clip, and stick it in fuse slot 48 inside the engine bay, the side closest to the windshield (fuse removed of course). Now, turn on the car and have someone touch your volt meter or test light, positive to clip, negative to battery and hit the fog button. If you get a reading, no need to program anything. Your car is good.

And thats exactly how I tested mine.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The cut off is March 25 2013. Cruzes built after that date do not require programming.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> The cut off is March 25 2013. Cruzes built after that date do not require programming.


But this is where I am confused. Why do the cars prior to that date need the lights installed to be programmed whereas the newer models can just be installed and they are ready to go? What is the difference in the programming? Why can't my car built prior to that date be reprogrammed to be like the newer cars where they will accept the lights whenever they are installed


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

JCarlson said:


> But this is where I am confused. Why do the cars prior to that date need the lights installed to be programmed whereas the newer models can just be installed and they are ready to go? What is the difference in the programming? Why can't my car built prior to that date be reprogrammed to be like the newer cars where they will accept the lights whenever they are installed
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


All required programming is done at the factory after that. Doesn't matter if it's built with them or not. The program is there.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

JCarlson said:


> Why can't my car built prior to that date be reprogrammed to be like the newer cars where they will accept the lights whenever they are installed
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Could be a few different things that keep your car from being able to be programmed like a new model. They may have changed something in the wire harness, they may have changed something in the PCM (computer) itself, they may have changed the OS version they are using. 

Either way, the dealer will ONLY program your car with the correct bundle that is associated with your VIN. Since your VIN is written into the programming, it must match up with what they have on file.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 2LT build in December 2011 also did not require programming for the fogs to work. Did the same test that Danny5 did, emulated the missing contacts in the standard light switch. Pulled fuse 48 and stuck in a 1/8" tab like a fuse uses and connected at test lamp to it.

Ironically, the engine has to be running before you can switch on the fogs. And the test lamp did go off by switching to brights. Seems like only the 2013 models had to be reprogrammed, ha, maybe from Chevy read my posts.

Maybe in the 2025 models, fogs will come standard adding about 20 bucks to the cost of the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Maybe in the 2025 models, fogs will come standard adding about 20 bucks to the cost of the car.



Fogs are standard on the LTZ, I doubt we will ever see them standard on lesser models. I bought the RS package to get factory installed fog lights on my 1LT, at the time it was $795. Sure I could get the dealer installed lights for less or even install myself, but was spending $300+ anyway while wasting my time.

At least with the RS package I am getting more than just lights for my money, I like having more ac condenser protection with the smaller lower grill openings of the RS. The car also looks allot nicer with upper/lower grills that actually match.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son ran into this problem with Chrysler in purchasing a new minivan, ha couldn't convince him to buy a GM minivan because they don't make them.

Certain options he wanted but was told he could not just select those options without being forced to buy other options he did not want. So he went to the top talking directly to a Chrysler key executive. Either you give me what you want or I am not buying it kind of thing.

Key issue he was dealing with, needed the towing package, was told the only way he could get it was to buy that way overpriced navigation with super high update costs and a sunroof he didn't want. Yet another issue I discussed with my son was mud flaps. Can't drive the darn thing without mud flaps, sides of the doors and rear bumper we be loaded with stone chips. And very easy to put on in production, wheels are already off, and why would he have the pay the dealer extra to put the vehicle on a hoist to remove those wheels, than pay shop hour rates to put them back on again?

Took them a couple of days to talk it over, they came back with a yes. Maybe we should do with with Chevy, hey, I want a spare tire in my Eco with a manual transmission, etc. What if everyone buying an LS refused to buy one not wanting a higher end vehicle just to get cruise control. Than pay a small fortune of a worthless steering wheel that is tossed to buy a stock one with push buttons on it.

We tend to take care of these issues ourselves and at great cost. If we the public refused to go along with crap like this, Chevy would no longer be in business.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Could be a few different things that keep your car from being able to be programmed like a new model. They may have changed something in the wire harness, they may have changed something in the PCM (computer) itself, they may have changed the OS version they are using.
> 
> Either way, the dealer will ONLY program your car with the correct bundle that is associated with your VIN. Since your VIN is written into the programming, it must match up with what they have on file.


I mean that makes more sense than anything else. It just seems silly that all other cruzes so far don't need the lights installed for the BCM to be programmed to accept them. That the lights can be installed after the BCM is programmed for them. It seems to defy normal logic patterns


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Could be a few different things that keep your car from being able to be programmed like a new model. They may have changed something in the wire harness, they may have changed something in the PCM (computer) itself, they may have changed the OS version they are using.


I mean that makes more sense than anything else. It just seems silly that all other cruzes so far don't need the lights installed for the BCM to be programmed to accept them. That the lights can be installed after the BCM is programmed for them. It seems to defy normal logic patterns


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Could be a few different things that keep your car from being able to be programmed like a new model. They may have changed something in the wire harness, they may have changed something in the PCM (computer) itself, they may have changed the OS version they are using.
> 
> Either way, the dealer will ONLY program your car with the correct bundle that is associated with your VIN. Since your VIN is written into the programming, it must match up with what they have on file.


I mean that makes more sense than anything else. It just seems silly that all other cruzes so far don't need the lights installed for the BCM to be programmed to accept them. That the lights can be installed after the BCM is programmed for them. It seems to defy normal logic patterns


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

